# hey im new to working out need help fast wanna start asap



## Codevicks (May 27, 2014)

Hello my name is cody im a pinner chubby kid I weight about 175 pounds with hardly any muscle mass I need a good routine of arms chests bicepts etc I wanna start fresh with smaller amount of weights to get my body use to it don't wanna over do it either I just need some help getting going I need your advice thanks if you have any questions ill be glad to answer them freely


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to UGB. Tell a bit more about yourself if you would. How old are you? This is your first time in the gym, yes? Any other physical activity? (eg. sports at Uni, calisthenics/ bodyweight training, etc.)


----------



## Rumpy (May 27, 2014)

Welcome Codes, you should also make a new member intro thread and tell us about yourself there as well


----------



## Jada (May 27, 2014)

^^ this right here. . Welcome to ug  ahh just a tip  don't risk form for weight


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

I remember when I 1st lifted..all cardio lmao couldn't lift for shxt...
Start off just doing the basics; squats, deads, bench, overhead presses and dips (cuz I love em)
Once you get accustomed to those (form wise) than you can tailor a workout regime


----------



## Rumpy (May 27, 2014)

I assume you're going to join a gym, almost all of them offer a free session with a personal trainer of some sort when you join.  Do that, listen to them for about 3-6 months, get your form and routine down, then we'll tell you why you should never listen to them


----------



## Codevicks (May 27, 2014)

Im currently 22 this is the very first time im going to the gym I smoke ciggs I don't do any other activitys except walking I can be very lazy at times im over weight i don't know what else to tell you guys ask questions i guess thanks


----------



## Rumpy (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, your best bet is to join a gym and do the intro training session.  That will get you started on a routine and get you moving.  The intro trainers are almost always WAY to conservative IMO, but it's a great starting point,  Use that to build a little base and then start moving up.  At your age you should be able to make steady gains for years to come.  The most important thing to remember is it takes time so stick with it.  I've seen too many new guys at my gym quit in like 3 months because they didn't do a full recomp just from joining.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2014)

Listen to Rumpy. You'll be amazed at your beginner gains if you stick with it and apply even a little intensity in your training. Don't expect to look like Arnold in 3 months. Use your first year to build a foundation of strength, to learn the form of the basic compound movements like Trini said and to get your diet in-check. Its a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## JAXNY (May 27, 2014)

The most important thing for a beginner is to make sure you learn proper form for each exercise  right from the get go. If not it'll be a bad habit to kick. Kind of like those cigarettes you're smoking. Ace those things and you'll feel much better right there and you'll have more energy so you'll be less lazy. 
There are a lot of good videos that you can watch on you tube that will show you how to do different exercises
Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## jiorio95 (May 29, 2014)

Good advice in here for you, you will be shocked how much you can do with your body and it's newbie gains within a year's time.  Good luck.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 29, 2014)

Welcome to the underground.Lift heavy things and set them down no reason to over complicate it


----------



## stonetag (May 30, 2014)

Cut the smokes, set some realistic goals, and get after it.


----------



## AlphaD (May 30, 2014)

Everyone has to start somewhere. Lucky for you, the tech age nowadays, has you dialed in for useful, helpful and informative knowledge on how to do this correctly from the start.  Just like Jaxny said above, get your form correct from the start.....and keep it simple, work hard, eat good.  Start it off right.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

Take it slow, start with light weight, and get your form down. Use the basic compound barbell exercises:

Squat
Deadlift
Bench press
Shoulder press
Bent over Rows

*Do these at least once per week - These will build strength and size like no other 


Then you can add in Dips and Pull-ups for your triceps and biceps. An easy setup would be the following;

Workout #1 - Squat, Bench, BO Rows, Pull-ups
Workout #2 - Deadlift, Shoulder press, Dips

Do one then the other. You don't need set workout days. Just get to the gym when you can.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 31, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Take it slow, start with light weight, and get your form down. Use the basic compound barbell exercises:
> 
> Squat
> Deadlift
> ...



Is it just me or does the Lup seem like he knows his shit or what?  This is at least the third post I've seen him post some serious solid advice in advanced and basic routines.  Good for you Lup.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Is it just me or does the Lup seem like he knows his shit or what?  This is at least the third post I've seen him post some serious solid advice in advanced and basic routines.  Good for you Lup.



You're gonna make me blush BGH.... but what can I say, I learned from the best.


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> You're gonna make me blush BGH.... but what can I say, I learned from the best.



Were you in my lifting class bro? lol Good advice to the kid!


----------

